# Bath Fitter



## RooferJim (Mar 6, 2006)

Anyone familiar with this company ? any good or a scam?


RooferJim


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I love that company and all the other ones just like it with owners who 6 months ago were laid off from a tech job and are now construction experts on how to cover things up. :laughing:


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

RooferJim said:


> Anyone familiar with this company ? any good or a scam?
> 
> 
> RooferJim


huh!

i figured they were a local ... didn't realize a national franchise


I have two words for them


WALMART CROWD


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

In the last year I must have received 4 or 5 flyers from those guys. Never seen a job they've done so don't know if it's any good, but I have my doubts...


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Yet another thread started by the uninformed and too quick to comment on what they don't know. So here goes, let me try to educate you.
First there are two companies doing similar, but not exactly the same type of acrylic baths.
Bath fitters is a lower priced true cover up type product, with limitations on the scope of work they are set up to do. I also believe they are a canadian owned, or partially canadian owned company.

Re-bath offers a different product with more customization, more designer colors, and many locations will do full bathroom remodeling. We don't install kits, and we do not use pre-formed, pre-bent wall panels. We measure, cut install on site only. Both companies offer tub liners that can go over cast iron tubes only. Re-bath has more that 900 original tubes to make molds from. Bath fitters have around 350 to 400. 

As of right now there are over 180 locations of re-bath in the usa, and canada, bahamas, and still growing. Bath fitters has less, but I am not sure how many locations they have. Sorry to disapoint mike, but we were not out of work desk jockeys 6 months ago.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Digging up threads from a year ago?

Next you will be telling us all how Home Depot at home services is a quality outfit. :laughing:


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Digging up threads from a year ago?
> 
> Next you will be telling us all how Home Depot at home services is a quality outfit. :laughing:


WOW, such useless bs from a guy that has a great looking web site. I guess you can't judge a book by it's cover. Gee if somebody went to your web site they'd think you were a professional contractor. They really wouldn't know your just an opinionated jerk, who runs his mouth before he knows what he is talking about. I bet you do a real good job of telling your clients just how dumb they are.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Naw, just fun to get some crusader zealots goat is all. 

Plus I've experienced enough senior citizens showing me copies of cover-up specialists bids for $7000 to slap some plastic over something. Whether it's rebath, retread, cover up, new bath, superbath, slap it on bath or whatever, maybe you're the one company who is doing it right, but you have your peers to blame for your reputation, your peers have clouded the waters so much that there is no differentiation in the consumers mind between any of you.

I am curious on how close you are to breaking this sites anti-advertising rules though. This thread is about *bath-fittter* isn't it? Why are you jumping in to give a sales speech about your rival company?

If somebody is posting on here asking questions about *McDonald's* cheeseburgers why would an owner of a *Burger King* feel the need to post about it's cheeseburgers?

Little spam for the rats to bite on maybe? You've got 11 posts and so far every one of them is spreading spam about your company.:thumbdown


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Mike Finley said:


> Naw, just fun to get some crusader zealots goat is all.
> 
> Plus I've experienced enough senior citizens showing me copies of cover-up specialists bids for $7000 to slap some plastic over something. Whether it's rebath, retread, cover up, new bath, superbath, slap it on bath or whatever, maybe you're the one company who is doing it right, but you have your peers to blame for your reputation, your peers have clouded the waters so much that there is no differentiation in the consumers mind between any of you.
> 
> ...


 
Yea right! So far I've just tried to set your ass straight. While you continue to denigrate other companies and products. How close are you coming to breaking rules for lying about products and services you don't have direct knowledge about?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

LOL, I just got off the phone setting an appointment with a new lead. All she needs is a bathtub resurfaced and has tile damage to her surround. She'd like to change the fixtures while she is at it.

Her exact words were I'm just so sick of all these guys, I had somebody from Home Depot come out and they wanted to put some type of liner over my bathtub and cover up the tile with no regard to any damage or leaks I might have, not to mention maybe mold from the water that has been getting back there. 

They wanted to charge her $6600 to cover it up.

We will be resurfacing her cast iron tub, doing a custom tile surround, correcting any leaks, taking care of any water damage and all for less then $6600.00. She'll get a beautiful new project that will add value to her condo instead of make it look like some rental apartment.

I love you cover up guys! :thumbsup: You make my job so easy. Customer gets a superior finished product from us, customer saves money and we get an easy close. Win/win/win!


----------



## fci (Dec 11, 2006)

*Agree with Mike*

Salesguy, why are you so loyal to the tub wrap industry? Are they still paying you commission? I will never be convinced that the product looks any better than what it is. The customers I deal with would be imbarrassed to admit that they used the product.


----------



## MinConst (Oct 16, 2004)

Well getting back to bath fitters. I for one used them a few years ago and was very pleased. I could have done the bath over but didn't have the time and had only one shower. I smell bad enough after a days work. The good thing about them is its done in a day. I had no complaints whatsoever. Price was reasonable. I think it something around 2200. For the tub and surround with some extras. No mess. Wife loved it and it looked good for 3 or 4 years we had it.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

Really no point in arguing guys ...

Two different types of markets here (bath fit vs. remodel) ....


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

dirt diggler said:


> Really no point in arguing guys ...
> 
> Two different types of markets here (bath fit vs. remodel) ....


 
Thanks dirt, it's exactly what I have been saying. The products aren't for everyone. Some like them and some don't. I just don't see the need for traditional reodelers to run down a product or concept they don't do, or never have, and have never talked to a customer who had it done, and likes it. Nuff said!


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

the isue is the covering up of mold and lead drum traps etc.. Now i use pre fab shower bases all the time if the product is anything like those I really dont see an issue as long as the the above is addressed.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

sales guy said:


> Thanks dirt, it's exactly what I have been saying. The products aren't for everyone. Some like them and some don't. I just don't see the need for traditional reodelers to run down a product or concept they don't do, or never have, and have never talked to a customer who had it done, and likes it. Nuff said!


hey it's nothing 


for once _i'm_ not the opinionated jerk on a high horse :laughing:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

sales guy said:


> Thanks dirt, it's exactly what I have been saying. The products aren't for everyone. Some like them and some don't. I just don't see the need for traditional reodelers to run down a product or concept they don't do, or never have, and have never talked to a customer who had it done, and likes it. Nuff said!



I have to say I don't care to much for the wraps, but hey different strokes for different folks. If you come across some customers that want some tile work rather than a re-fit, look me up. We are in the same town.


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Norrrrrrrrrrrrm said:


> I have to say I don't care to much for the wraps, but hey different strokes for different folks. If you come across some customers that want some tile work rather than a re-fit, look me up. We are in the same town.


 
Norm, tried to e-mail you, but your link wouldn't open. We do have a need for a tile guy to do floors. Please call us 910-313-6869. Or stop by our showroom at 6010 Oleander drive. We are about a 1/4 mile north of greenville loop.


----------



## Stewy (Nov 11, 2007)

I have recently bid against a refit company for a bath remodel, I was about 5200.00 and they were about 3500.00 and finished in like 2 days. the customer recognized the difference between a complete reno and a cover-up so I got the job. There is a place for both types of work.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

sales guy said:


> Norm, tried to e-mail you, but your link wouldn't open. We do have a need for a tile guy to do floors. Please call us 910-313-6869. Or stop by our showroom at 6010 Oleander drive. We are about a 1/4 mile north of greenville loop.





I will be stopping by soon. yeah you are close. I saw your place a few days ago. I live off eastwood about 2 miles from the store. Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Earl1350 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Question for Sales guy*

I have been to re-baths web site and it looks interesting. I have also signed up for their product information. Any suggestions or things to look out for when I speak with them? 
How long have you been dooing this?
Does the product hold up or is it sold as a 3-5 year "fix"?
How is dealing with the franchise company?
How about start up costs?

We are just outside of San Francisco and are looking for a low cost fix for people who cant afford a 20K bathroom remodel.


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

Earl1350 said:


> I have been to re-baths web site and it looks interesting. I have also signed up for their product information. Any suggestions or things to look out for when I speak with them?
> How long have you been dooing this?
> Does the product hold up or is it sold as a 3-5 year "fix"?
> How is dealing with the franchise company?
> ...


I'd be happy to discuss with you. Please e-mail me so we can chat off this forum. [email protected]


----------



## go dart (Dec 6, 2005)

if you read salesguy's post you know he's legit. believe me this place can use all the qualified people it can get. i compete against liner co's also but nobody tapes my mouth shut, i get to talk about something i really know....my business. if you don't personally know this mans business then stfu! he's sold all kinds of remodels for 16 yrs, thats a heck of alot longer then one so called self proclaimed expert. now is this site closed and not taking new members or would EVERYONE like to hear what this man has to say, without the bs. i for one would like to see him post often


----------



## sales guy (Dec 4, 2007)

go dart said:


> if you read salesguy's post you know he's legit. believe me this place can use all the qualified people it can get. i compete against liner co's also but nobody tapes my mouth shut, i get to talk about something i really know....my business. if you don't personally know this mans business then stfu! he's sold all kinds of remodels for 16 yrs, thats a heck of alot longer then one so called self proclaimed expert. now is this site closed and not taking new members or would EVERYONE like to hear what this man has to say, without the bs. i for one would like to see him post often


Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*tub linner*



sales guy said:


> WOW, such useless bs from a guy that has a great looking web site. I guess you can't judge a book by it's cover. Gee if somebody went to your web site they'd think you were a professional contractor. They really wouldn't know your just an opinionated jerk, who runs his mouth before he knows what he is talking about. I bet you do a real good job of telling your clients just how dumb they are.


my sister inlaw had a tub linner put in and it filled up in between linner and tub


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*tub linner*



sales guy said:


> WOW, such useless bs from a guy that has a great looking web site. I guess you can't judge a book by it's cover. Gee if somebody went to your web site they'd think you were a professional contractor. They really wouldn't know your just an opinionated jerk, who runs his mouth before he knows what he is talking about. I bet you do a real good job of telling your clients just how dumb they are.


my sister inlaw had bath fitter put in. It looked good for about a week . then it started to fill up with water in between the linner and tub .the problem was it didn't fit by the drain .And the wall linner didn't go over the tub linner. The tub linner didn't even have a flange or lip for wall linner to go over .piece of junk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

*tub linner*



[email protected] said:


> my sister inlaw had bath fitter put in. It looked good for about a week . then it started to fill up with water in between the linner and tub .the problem was it didn't fit by the drain .And the wall linner didn't go over the tub linner. The tub linner didn't even have a flange or lip for wall linner to go over .piece of junk Iam sure there are other companys out there that do great job. they do look nice but i like tile


----------



## masterk (Dec 29, 2007)

I went on a service call a while back and the liner split at the drain. You could push on the liner a feel that it was not a tight fit.


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

masterk said:


> I went on a service call a while back and the liner split at the drain. You could push on the liner a feel that it was not a tight fit.


I thought they had a life time warranty?


----------



## LNG24 (Oct 30, 2005)

Mike Finley said:


> Digging up threads from a year ago?
> 
> Next you will be telling us all how Home Depot at home services is a quality outfit. :laughing:


I don't do siding, but had a customer call out HD for a siding estimate. It was a Cape. I was there for other stuff when the guy showed up. He looked at it and said, nah, I don't want this job, too hard.:blink:



Earl1350 said:


> We are just outside of San Francisco and are looking for a low cost fix for people who cant afford a 20K bathroom remodel.


Not sure which world you are in, but $20k for a bathroom is complete. Thats fixtures, plumbing, electrical and major tile work. However, I know for a fact that these Cover Up companies try to tell customers that this is what a bathroom costs. As Mike pointed out and I have to my customers. Just tiling a tub and floor does not cost that much. They like to say how there is no mess and are only there one day. 

There is no mess because you are COVERING UP problems, not fixing them. 

If you want to prove to me that your a ligit company looking out for the customers best interest tell me; How many times have you torn out walls and replaced water damage, re insulated walls added a vent fan or change out a rotten window sill?


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 24, 2006)

RooferJim said:


> Anyone familiar with this company ? any good or a scam?
> 
> 
> RooferJim


Is that anything like the old diesel fitter joke?

Actually, I have never heard of bathfitter, what do they do?


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 1, 2007)

Personaly, I would not use something that only covers up a problem. 
You cover the problem, the problems continue to grow.


----------



## Easy To Point (Apr 6, 2009)

I have come across several contractors who have covered up mold and rot - one told me to paper over it carefully... I told him I had to go out to my truck for a few things (you should have seen the puzzled look on his face as I drove away)
There are rotten apples in every bushel, no need to throw them all out though. I'm sure we all have good and bad stories about every product and trade. The sales man sounds like his company is doing it right - and there's obviously some that are not. I've said it before - I focus on what I do right.


----------



## Osito (Mar 4, 2008)

Here in FL we have a company (Bath Fitter) they just cover over mold ect. in bathrooms I try to tell people what's going on but the price is better than a tear-out and remodel. They WILL pay more in the long run, I just hope they remember "I told you so":thumbup:


----------



## Jayrek (Sep 6, 2008)

RooferJim said:


> Anyone familiar with this company ? any good or a scam?
> 
> 
> RooferJim


They belong in prison.

Real prison, not that work release B.S.

Quality work in a bathroom cant happen overnight. Period.End.FullStop.


----------

